# green tree SNAKE



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

who knows how much a tree snake will set u back and where from u can get them?
cheers


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2004)

Tree snakes pop up occasionaly for sale so you need to keep your ears and eyes open on all sale forums.
Snakes NT sell yellows you might want to give them a try but maybe a wild caught speciman.They sell fairly cheaply from there,maybe $150/200 or so.

I think there maybe still a yellow for sale on herp shop,not sure if it is still there.

I am attempting to breed Greens this year.Probably pay $350ish for them,depending on how the colours come up and if i can get them all eating mice/rats.They both have very nice blue through them so hoping they come out nice and blue,that is if it eventuates.

I know of only 1 guy breeding blues this year but they are pretty much all spoken for and not 100% on how much they will be.
At least $600 i am thinking.

Just keep your eye on everything,something may pop up.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2004)

They're also known as the Common tree snake aren't they? What is the licensing arrangements for colubrid snakes? Are they only obtainable for advanced license holders as they are slightly venomous (I think they are?) or because they are rear fanged considered harmless and easily kept on a basic license?? I'd love an answer on this - thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Moosenoose from what i have been told (corrent me if i m wrong anyone) we are able to keep 2 of then on your basic licence qld. they are not venomous. the brown tree snakes have a weak venom however. and yes they are also known as that. 

pete


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, thanks Pete.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Your wrong Pete...all Australian colubrids are VENOMOUS how many times does it have to be said on this bloody forum to get it through peoples heads. Honestly


----------



## sarahbell (Jun 28, 2004)

I didnt think GTS were venomous


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

they are now considered venomous sarah. ALL oz colubrids are venomous www.venomdoc.com go to 'colubrids'


----------



## bigguy (Jun 28, 2004)

Baritji,

I just read Frys page on Colubrids. He mentions various families of colubrids have venom glands, but does not say all do. I also could not see where it is stated ALL AUSTRALIAN COLUBRIDS are venomous. I may have missed it though so if you could point out where it states this I would like to read.


----------



## rlowey (Jun 28, 2004)

sorry to tell you Baritij but the common tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata) who is in the colurbrid family is classifield as non-venomous. As a person who owns a couple of these snakes l find them a fantastic snake to keep and dont wish people to be scared off them by thinking that they are venomous. In Aust classification books they are classified as non-venemous...dont believe everything you read on the net.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 28, 2004)

lol rlowey, I'd rather believe you than the head on the Australian Venom Research unit any day


----------



## rlowey (Jun 28, 2004)

Just going by what my books say...after having another look at his website I cant see where he actually says that ALL colubrids are venemous....Magpie if I am wrong could you please point me in the right direction?

I dont pretend to be an expert (such as the head of the Aust Venom Research Unit..lol) however the numerous books that I have state that common tree snakes are non-venemous and in my experience handling them myself have not found them to be venemous.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 28, 2004)

It's very recent research and no, I cannot point you to a paper, I believe the paper is on the way but have only ever heard him say it in the forums which of course I cannot link to here. BTW, not ALL colubrids are venemous.


----------



## rlowey (Jun 28, 2004)

I dont mean to start a major debate on the topic, I am just a big fan of the common tree snake. I would hate someone who hasent had the exposure to them, to be put off by a negative reputation.

...to be honest the most negative thing I had constantly heard about them before I bought my snakes was that the let go a pretty offensive odour quite commonly when startled!!! To be honest I have never encountered this...thankfully!


----------



## Magpie (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry, it seems i've been misunderstood. Venemous but NOT dangerous to people in any way shape or form expect for allergic reactions.


----------



## rlowey (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks magpie...the point I was disagreeing with was the statement that they are all venemous (see Bartitji's earlier comment).

What does the paper you are refering to relate to? Im keen to collect any new info.

Liberated- Just out of curiousity...how much do common tree snakes sell for in QLD?


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

They are bloody not ven. GET IT THROUGH YOUR thick head B.... They are in the class one category, go check your species list, oh that is if you have one!!!! Better still go to the NPWS link and look at the species list.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also had to force feed my GTS and I never saw anything that looked like fangs at the back front or side of her mouth!! She even bit me on a couple of occasions and I certainly never felt ANYTHING but a little sting as it does with all snakes followed by a little bit of MY blood.   :twisted: :roll:  8) :idea: :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 28, 2004)

Adam you have some serious issues there boy. 
The paper is not out yet, will post a link when it is.
I will suggest that if you go to the forums link on that link that was posted for venomdoc and go to the venomdoc section under venemous australian colubrids.


----------



## instar (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone know, from personal experience, if gts are easy to get feeding on f/t mice/rats.
do breeders of this species generally try to get them eating mice/rats before sale? How much can i expect to pay for one feeding on mice/rats please.oh, and what class are they in N.S.W ?
please dont argue about it, cheers Inny


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Well Magpie I don't really care if they decided to calss them as Ven. Cause they aren't. I have owned 4 of them and I would love to know where thier venom glands are and excactly where their fangs are!!!!!! Yes inny they can be a pain in the bum to wean onto rats and mice, but then their are some people who manage this with no dramas. By the way Magpie I have IN FRONT of me the species list and they are in the category Class 1 RKL Snakes-Non Venomous species Species code is c2633 Dendrelaphis punculata Green Tree Snake. So I wonder who has the issues????????


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 28, 2004)

According to Ehmann _Dendrelaphis_ lack venom apparatus.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't they just lack fangs or something, or the venom isn't injected by fangs.

Fact is they may as well be non venemous cause they can't hurt people.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanx Fuscy ol' boy. I thought I had MY facts straight. I do care a lot about my animals and learn as much as humanly possible when I keep them.


----------



## ackie (Jun 28, 2004)

hmmmmm...i still think u hav issues, maybe u are in denial 
i hav also kept a fair few gts and hav always thought they r non-venomous seeing as their bites dont hurt at all, they eat their food alive and they r classed in just about everything as non-venomous. 
But u hav to think, if they r doing research on them by reliable herpetologists and they find venom then its gotta mean sumthan. It also might just be a reminant from gts a very long time ago, and thats all thats left of a venomous species as now they feed on prey easy to over power which means no venom is needed. So they might still hav glands but may not put them to use. Sort of like how pythons have spurs in which the back legs used to be, or how legless lizards (hence the name scaly-foot) have a flap of skin where the hind legs once occured. So although green tree snakes may be venomous, they may aswell stay classed as non-venomous. Even if they do inject venom, it doesnt mean that they hav to hav enlarged fangs, they like brown snakes may hav solid fangs with grooves in which the venom "rolls" down into the puncture wound, but this doesnt hav to mean that the "venomous fangs" hav to be any larger than other teeth. I am not 110% sure on this but it is my theory from wat i hav gathered and i am stickin by Brodie and venomdoc and believe that in some way common tree snakes r venomous.
Brendan.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

OK ackie. Fair enough, so that means you believe in evolution, well I don't and snakes NEVER had back legs!!!!!!!!!! Those appendages were put there by our creator be it God or whatever so I don't beleive in the theory that they used to be and now decided they don't need venom. Fair enough if they can provide legitimate documentation and show us all the milking of a Green Tree Snake then I WILL believe!!!!! UNTILL then I don't think I am the one with issues I am just saying what I have learnt from books and from THE ACTUAL keeping of these guys. I know all about the different methods of invenomation and the different type of fangs, what I am saying is they don't have fangs. So if they don't have fangs, then why would they have venom glands, unless the venom is delivered to the stomach of the snake??!!


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 28, 2004)

Also according to Ehmann, with Australian colubridae, only _Boiga_ species have venom glands.

But Cogger splits the family into two two subfamilies _Colubrinae_ which contain both hollow-toothed, rear-fanged venomous ( _Boiginae_ ) genus and solid-toothed non-vemonous ( _ Dendrelaphis _ and _ Tropidonophis_ ) and the subfamily _Homalopsinae_ all of which are rear-fanged hollow-toothed, venomous and aquatic.

But Swan &amp; Wilson divide them into three subfamilies (in oz, 7 worldwide) _Colubrinae,Homalopsinae_ and _Natricnae_. _Natricnae_ are found worldwide and are common predators of toads. The only Oz species is the Keelback _Tropidonophis maririi_. This is the species that feeds on young cane toads. They also claim that No Australian colurids are dangerous to humans but then state (of _Boiga irregularis_) "Very large specimens could produce uncomfortable symptoms". And to think I have free handled a very large specimen, wonder what they mean by "uncomfortable"?

Have I muddied the water enough?


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Mate that is spot one I just couldn't have been bothered typing in all that. "uncomfortable" hmmmmmmmmmmmmm yes one would have to ponder just HOW uncomfortable it would be.


----------



## ackie (Jun 28, 2004)

well thats ur opinion and i hav mine.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Cool lets leave it at that then. If you can prove what you have said I will gladly accept the fact they venomous, but I must have been lucky all those times I got bitten or scrapped my fingers on thier fangs when I was stuffing a gold fish down it's throat cause I NEVER got sick or anything more than a python bite.I would love to know how they can eat live prey though.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry just couldn't help myself.


----------



## bigguy (Jun 28, 2004)

Regarding BTS bites, about 20 years ago a Grey Roo at the old ARP was biten by one. 30 minutes later one very dead Roo. Just food for thought. I for one try not to get bitten by BTS if I can avoid it.

Also, 20 years ago it was thought worldwide that rear fanged Boomslangs were also harmless, till one of the worlds leading Herps died from a bite.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 28, 2004)

I for one try not to get bitten by *any animal* if I can avoid it. 
This behaviour is caused by the yellow stripe down my back


----------



## ackie (Jun 28, 2004)

i hav been bitten by my bts, itchy, tingling and a surprising bit of blood but i have heard that specimens on guarm hav killed babies. Not sure how true this is though.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

HMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm very good food for thought there bigguy. I certainly wouldn't like to be the one who finds out, hey they ARE deadly!!!


----------



## ackie (Jun 28, 2004)

well adam, i know for a fact the gts eat live prey all the time seeing as i have witnessed it to many times to count. first they grab their prey item, slowly turn it and then swollow it. Yeh i must hav been lucky too ^o) like i sed, just coz a snake is venomous it doesnt mean u will get sick or even feel anything abnormal.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

OK cool I think we BOTH have valid points in this matter. If we all get together on subjects like this without getting EDITED, well then we have helped out in a small way to the herping society.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm wading out of my depth here with the big fish LOL My understanding of Colubrids is that they are all venomous, rear fanged snakes. As pythons have body mass for strangulation, colubrids have venom to subdue their prey. There has been an extremely recent paper, I believe from Swinburne or one of the main Victorian universities which found that many supposed non-venomous species of Australian snake is in FACT venomous -it has rewritten the books in a time frame no later than 3 months. I will try to find the article.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, that wasn't too hard to find. My mistake though, it was the Melbourne University. I think one of the species was the GTS originally mentioned - but don't quote me on that! As you can see from the date of publication, this info is very, very new, and findings will not be listed in any of the current herp books.

http://uninews.unimelb.edu.au/articleid_1249.html


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> Fair bloody dinkum'!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you believe that poo?????????



Yes!


----------



## Adam (Jun 29, 2004)

Well if believe everything you read, ................... well fair enough, but I think it's all a load of crap. But "each to his own" I always say. Lets see them back it up for a while to make everyone believe that GTS are venomous. How long have these been kept in captivity??? Yes the boomslang proved everyone wrong, but how long ago and in such a remote area that wasn't researched properly???? Australia has been keeping GTS for quite a while now, do you think we would have heard of an envomation by now????? :twisted:   It's all good cause I used smileys, ..............OK


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

Adam said:


> Or have you got your head in the sand?? :twisted:   It's all good cause I used smileys, ..............OK



I'm not the enemy Adam. Unfortunately, it's not just internet crap. As I personally do not believe anything that gets plonked in front of my face. This is a _proven, scientific study_! It is obviously an area that has been previously overlooked (as strange as that may seem), and the latest findings can't be ignored, nor can they be brushed aside as amateurish. 

I'm not going to persist in writing what I believe here, as around this place, with my experience, I'm nothing but a beginner. I can only put forth my hypothesis, and back up what I see with openness & commonsense, can you?


----------



## Adam (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes my friend I can. So we will wait to see further developments. I am actually looking forward to it because you had me thinking when you first stated these "facts" if thats what they are then I am quite keen to see the outcome of these studies now. Please DO keep us informed, because if this IS true, well then it is truely a leap forward into understanding our herp better. So I am sorry if I came across the wrong way but I just don't believe the first person to jump up and say I know this or that. That's all moosey, no hard feelings at all mate, lets just see what develops out of this.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Adam, I appreciate your response, it's all good! 

Guess what!..I've just written a letter to the good old Dr. Fry for an answer to our question. I'll keep you posted. It'll be hot off the press if he responds - fingers crossed!


----------



## Adam (Jun 29, 2004)

Cool. Let me know how it goes, for sure I am keen to learn more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommo (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.venomdoc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=662


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

I was thankful for a very quick response in regards to a brief letter I drafted to Dr Fry last night, and received the following information as quoted:



> Hi Luke
> 
> While the Dendrelaphis species, like virtually all other 'colubrids',
> are venomous, the venom gland for a 2 meter specimen would be around
> ...


I hope some find this interesting as well as informative (I have!) It's obviously been a grey area up until now, and the work credited to Dr Bryan Fry has been recognised internationally, and his research awarded as a benchmark in this field.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 29, 2004)

So Baritji was right


----------



## Magpie (Jun 29, 2004)

Awaiting your apology adam?


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, I'll apologise for suppling what appears to be incomplete and inaccurate data. It appears that the more colubrids are studied, the more vemonous animals are found.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

The paper that has been written is very new Fuscus. Dr Fry has actually sent me a 'sneak' preview of the papers that are supposedly to be released very soon - don't ask me how I got them LOL (I've got a way with words I spose LOL).I'm still yet to read them, they look very interesting. Unfortunately I believe I am unable to post anything within the papers online - so sorry all (one back on you Kevyn!  )

His last letter quoted this:



> No worries ;-) Attached is a sneak peak at a paper we have coming out which shows that the Colubrinae venoms, which are rich in
> three-finger toxins, are just as potent as comparative Elapidae
> venoms and in some cases (e.g. Telescopus and some Boiga) are
> actually equipotent to death adders! The story just keeps getting
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Adam, . Dr Fry knows a HELL of a lot more about reptiles then than you ever will. You say you have kept them?? WOW who gives a stuff, I seen over 300 GTS in the wild and been bitten by over 50, occasionally you suffer local reactions, which are DIFFERENT to a python bite, which is why they need a good chew to envenomate. I have seen there animals eat frogs live many times before, and a couple minutes after capture the frog is very quite and barely moves.

and I NEVER said that ALL COLUBRIDS are Venomous I said ALL AUSTRALIAN COLUBRIDS are venomous...read my posts and ya will see. 

SOrry if I sound rude


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

well this has been an interesting post.


----------



## ackie (Jun 29, 2004)

lol, yeh i hav copped a fair few hits from gts in the past few years. the worst was probably a captive snake which decided to chew my eye-lid but i hav never really had any symtoms apart from very slight itchiness but i would think thats just the teeth as i get a little itchy from python bites. Oh well, at least i can say i hav been bitten by and survived over 45 bites from venomous snakes 
About wat people were saying at the beginning of this post about how they dont want to ruin the gts reputation by saying they r poisonous, well it wont ruin any reputations as everyone still knows that they are completely harmless and u could probably do more damage by not telling people wen a snake is venomous or not.


----------



## sobrien (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeez Brodes, about time someone said something. What exactly are you arguing Adam? In one post you say you will accept it if they find that Dendrelaphis are venomous and then in the next you continue to say that you don?t believe them. Do you think that just because you have kept some, that that makes you the one who knows everything about them? Doubt it.
Also took this quote from Bryan in Venomdoc just to back things up a little more.

?Interestingly enough, the big Dendrelaphis in Fogg Dam/Kakadu actually have bigger venom glands. We were expecting the slatey greys to have larger. Instead its teeth are a bit better while the Dendrelaphis went the other way and developed its glands a bit (not too much) and doesn't have as advanced teeth? 

Don?t mean to sound rude, however I did find some of your coments very rude and I just want to clear things up.

Simon O?Brien



> They are bloody not ven. GET IT THROUGH YOUR thick head B.... They are in the class one category, go check your species list, oh that is if you have one!!!! Better still go to the NPWS link and look at the species list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Jesus if I had previously read that post You would have got an abusive email mate.... You seriously need to take out whatever is shoved up your ass and get a life. Obviously u\you dont like being proven wrong. Your a bloody wanka. Get stuffed


----------



## ackie (Jun 29, 2004)

oh yeh, just coz a snake is on a class 1 license doesnt mean it is non-venomous.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

Liberated said:


> who knows how much a tree snake will set u back and where from u can get them?
> cheers



:shock: Your a heartless man Liberated.....now look what you've caused! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ackie (Jun 29, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 29, 2004)

so whos the winner? lmao


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 29, 2004)

Play nicely now children, now name calling please no matter how well deserved you may think it is.


----------



## zoe (Jun 29, 2004)

> OK ackie. Fair enough, so that means you believe in evolution, well I don't and snakes NEVER had back legs!!!!!!!!!!



LMFHAO you dont believe in evolution? :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 29, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> :shock: Your a heartless man Liberated.....now look what you've caused! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


But I have learnt a lot


----------



## ackie (Jun 29, 2004)

hmmm, oh yeh, no evolution...that must be y anaimals are growing out of things eg-legs shrinking. Anyway, the movie prooves it all.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> But I have learnt a lot



So have I Fuscus - I'm sure Liberated didn't mean to start World War 3!  Poor guy was just asking where he might be able to buy one :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the sympothy moosenoose,. you want to know the funny thing... i still don't know where i could get one. :? i sure hope that world war 3 is finished though. that way we can start on a 4  .


----------



## earthmother (Jun 29, 2004)

But I was going to say - - - - - - Okay I won't.


----------



## ackie (Jun 29, 2004)

hmm, bak to the original question...they sell gold forms on www.snakesnt.com


----------



## Adam (Jun 30, 2004)

DELETED FOR DISGUSTING LANGUAGE. MODS WILL DISCUSS MEMBERSHIP FOR THIS MEMBER. ACCOUNT CLOSED FOR THE MOMENT.


----------



## Adam (Jun 30, 2004)

Wrong day to pick on me guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Jun 30, 2004)

Adam said:


> They are bloody not ven. GET IT THROUGH YOUR thick head B.... They are in the class one category, go check your species list, oh that is if you have one!!!! Better still go to the NPWS link and look at the species list.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also had to force feed my GTS and I never saw anything that looked like fangs at the back front or side of her mouth!! She even bit me on a couple of occasions and I certainly never felt ANYTHING but a little sting as it does with all snakes followed by a little bit of MY blood.   :twisted: :roll:  8) :idea: :wink:



I do not appriciate this type of corespondence here on APS. You can push your point in more civilise maner Adam. Consider this to be warning from Mods.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 30, 2004)

Magpie said:


> Adam you have some serious issues there boy.
> The paper is not out yet, will post a link when it is.
> I will suggest that if you go to the forums link on that link that was posted for venomdoc and go to the venomdoc section under venemous australian colubrids.



Magpie please do not call people boy. You would not like to be addressed this way your self.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 30, 2004)

It would appear that adam was completely correct up until the moment he was proven otherwise.
Until it had been established that they were venemous the common (mis)conception was that they were not.
I think more than one person in this discussion owes an apology to the list.
Peter


----------



## Slateman (Jun 30, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Jesus if I had previously read that post You would have got an abusive email mate.... You seriously need to take out whatever is shoved up your *** and get a life. Obviously u\you dont like being proven wrong. Your a bloody wanka. *****



Bartiji I undersand that you post this after beeing upset with abusive post, but I do not appriciate the language and you actually abusing somebody in reply.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 30, 2004)

Adam said:


> DELETED FOR EXTREMELY BAD LANGUAGE.



I am sorry but we have to delete temp. Adams account.


----------



## Tommo (Jun 30, 2004)

so adams gone?


----------



## Dicco (Jun 30, 2004)

Wonder what got into him?


----------



## Daisy (Jun 30, 2004)

Coo... I just joined. Hope it isn't always this fun.


----------



## ackie (Jun 30, 2004)

lol...Adam got angry


----------



## Slateman (Jun 30, 2004)

Daisy time to time people get exited and forgot that other people can have different opinion. That is fair enough if they don't abuse forum rules. If that happen, we have to cancel they acc to protect other members.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2004)

I am in know way defending anyone here but all had valid points on the subject and i think i would have to agree with the studies,i have noticed fish especially slowly down quite dramatically once it is being chewed,
....but i know Adam has a alot on his plate with a few things at the moment and surely one can understand another getting upset and sometimes are said in the heat of the moment.

I understand the mod's have a job to do and they r doing it mighty fine job but maybe in some circumstances i think there should be a cooling off period then and maybe 3 strikes your gone or something.

Just my view and am in no way trying to tell anyone how to do their job.  

And by the way i am looking for all species of colubrids especially bockadams,night tiger's,and slatey grey's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

Man, I have a hell of a lot on my plate as well... I dont use it as an excuse for my horrible behaviour


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2004)

We all do dude.Life can .suck....Robert please do not use this worlds here, Thank you... 


but some prob's can often bring you to the very edge and bring the worst out in you and if ya have had some heavy ...Robert please do not use this worlds here, Thank you...  on your plate you will know where i am coming from and for that matter Adam aswell.
But also some ppl can cope with situations differently,therfore manifesting in different ways.
I'm sure something this ...Robert please do not use this worlds here, Thank you...  weak can be resolved.

Well isn't that just a big load of crap!!!


----------



## peterescue (Jun 30, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Man, I have a hell of a lot on my plate as well... I dont use it as an excuse for my horrible behaviour



So what was your excuse then?


----------



## lutzd (Jul 1, 2004)

If you saw the original post you'd understand. It was way, WAY over the line. Slatey did the right thing, and we did discuss it before we acted. I've met Adam, and I like him, but he really crossed the line with this one, and he had been warned before.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 1, 2004)

I have the original text and am selling it to lucky APS members for $5 each. When payment is received, you will be sent the message via PM. 

Simon Archibald


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 1, 2004)

Simon_Archibald said:


> I have the original text and am selling it to lucky APS members for $5 each. When payment is received, you will be sent the message via PM.
> 
> Simon Archibald


$4 to members, and a bonus addition of couple of new new looking smileys for the first 20 subscribers!


----------



## Tommo (Jul 1, 2004)

do i hear $3?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 1, 2004)

You're drivin' a hard bargin there Tommo, $2.50, with no smileys!


----------



## Stevo (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey moose how much for a saint........ lol


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 1, 2004)

Not all colubrids are venomous, we have several non venomous ones in Australia (that is, utterly non venomous, not merely 'mildly venomous', 'venomous but not dangerous' or rear fanged). Northern and common tree snakes, slatey grey snakes and keelbacks are all non venomous Australian colubrids. The others (unless I've forgotten one of the non venomous species) are mildly venomous and rear fanged.


----------



## earthmother (Jul 1, 2004)

Remember It's been said before - - You can make a mistake and come back.

Alot of us are passionate about our creatures, what we're learning, we are all having hards times, bad days, good ones.
we're just human and all make rash judgements in what we say sometimes.
- - and we can forgive and forget.

I'd like my young son to come on here safely to an extent. And look to you as role models. EEEEP! :shock: 
Thankyou to those that are. :lol: 
Em.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

earthmother said:


> And look to you as role models. EEEEP! :shock:
> Thankyou to those that are. :lol:
> Em.



Anytime EM.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2004)

Lucky that Farkurnell bloke aint around anymore. He'd have caused more trouble on this thread as well I reckon.
I wonder if his record of the most bannings is under threat now.


Poor old Adam was shot down in flames. I hope he's learnt his lesson.
Bad Adam, bad.






Gregory.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 1, 2004)

all aussie colubrids are venomous. read the whole post next time.


----------



## RAZZA (Jul 2, 2004)

Liberated... too go back to your original question F.Y.I urs have some qld form for sale on their site

cheers


----------



## Nome (Jul 2, 2004)

There you go, Liberated, finally an answer :wink: !! Who would have thought you''d have to go through all this, LOL :lol: 

Good on ya, Razza. :wink:


----------



## RAZZA (Jul 2, 2004)

nome... yep no worries just by chance i scanned their site tonite and there they were...

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah... i m just sorry 4 the trouble i caused 4 adam.


----------



## sobrien (Jul 3, 2004)

It's not your fault he said what he said. It was his choice, no one forced him to write anything.


----------



## instar (Jul 3, 2004)

$4 to members, and a bonus addition of couple of new new looking smileys for the first 20 subscribers!


> Mate, there are smileys galore in a subfolder in my gallery "Instar" (with the pic of shot up sign)
> Just save em and upload to your own gallery !!


----------



## Parko (Jul 3, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Hickson (Jul 3, 2004)

Parko,

I think you'll find Peterescue meant no harm. 

His post is the punchline to an old joke. And I laughed when I read it - 'coz he'd beaten me to it. 

Hix


----------



## Parko (Jul 3, 2004)

No sweat Hix mate, Pete wont be offended, he's got thick skin I suspect.


----------



## instar (Jul 3, 2004)

:shock: Chill out folks, please, weve all had enough "crankey pants" post recently.
Be nice fellas eh? Its much easier anyway


----------



## ackie (Jul 3, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Not all colubrids are venomous, we have several non venomous ones in Australia (that is, utterly non venomous, not merely 'mildly venomous', 'venomous but not dangerous' or rear fanged). Northern and common tree snakes, slatey grey snakes and keelbacks are all non venomous Australian colubrids. The others (unless I've forgotten one of the non venomous species) are mildly venomous and rear fanged.



actually, all Australian colubrids are venomous and that includes northern tree snakes, slate greys and keelbacks. Slateys actually have a better envenomation system with more highly developed fangs. With the exception of only a few colubrid families, all species of colubrids (including exotic) are venomous, so maybe u should read the whole report.


----------



## earthmother (Jul 3, 2004)

We have Green Tree Snakes that come across our yard - they don't seem shy at all. One went under Moths arm and over my hand before turning back to have another look at Astrobek.
Very pretty and docile snake.


----------



## instar (Jul 4, 2004)

OOh, I envy anyone with snakes in their natural enviroment. None about here, way too "urban".
I do getv an owl on my clothesline at night though ,once in a while. Em, tell yours ive a nice leafy garden with trees and hollow logs, they are welcome. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2004)

I love banded tree snakes. I saw two today in Darwin , the wild ones. What a beauties. I asked Ben how much he will sell hatchlings for and he said that he is selling them for $100. include freight. I purchased from him 4 carpets today and have no more money for the tree snakes. His Carpet hatchlings are beautifull (local Darvin) and he charged $ 100 included postage. Good thing that I am here in Darwin today and I had chance to inspect my 4 hatchies.
I can't take them back with me, have to aply for import permit first. 
I should be in Sydney today. But wait for about week for my snakes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Thats cool Slatey, were you impressed with his collection/?


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, and his prices for sale are great. I will buy from him again.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Slatey, are those Darwins hatchies at thweat price? Sounds like a good deal if they are nice snakes, could be tempted myself even


----------



## Slateman (Jul 10, 2004)

Afro I don't know what is thweat price. He charge 100 include transport to me. I am sure that your price will be the same. You have to rush mate. He have only about 6 left. They look OK to me and all eating well.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 10, 2004)

He has yet to reply to any emails or phone messages I have left him. I am very disappointed in the service. And I have these empty cages and an over-full wallet too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

He is a hard man to track down at times, but I have bought from him on several occasions and he is excellent


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL Slatey, sorry mate, that was supposed to be "That" not "Thweat" too much Red mate


----------



## zoe (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> And I have these empty cages and an over-full wallet too.



oohhh i can help you out with either of those fuscy!


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 11, 2004)

zoe said:


> oohhh i can help you out with either of those fuscy!


OK, but I think you might find the cage a bit cramped


----------



## zoe (Jul 11, 2004)

lol Ba$tard :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rina (Jul 11, 2004)

Rlowey,
As someone who has experienced the "putrid pong" that a tree snake can excrete, well let's say frogs must have the same effect on their digestive tract that eggs can have on some of us in the human population. :wink:. 
Regards Rina


----------



## Slateman (Jul 12, 2004)

Lol Afro.
Fuscus I think that he is sold out now. He have just few carpets left. I spoken to him on mobile just few hours ago. I am sure that he do not mind to publish his mobile as he is running business. 0409326307


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2004)

I Can't get onto the site.Snakes NT.I had it in my fav's and worked every time but now...
The cover page comes up for a split second and then nothing.
Just a Blank page.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 15, 2004)

ha slateman does he still have his banded tree snakes?


----------



## Parko (Jul 15, 2004)

I bought my pair of Banded tree snakes from Snakes NT. As has been stated he is very hard to contact at times. The only time he returned my call was when I left a message saying I need account details to deposit money into his account.lol
Other than that he was very helpful with info and sent me a really beautifull pair of snakes. The female he sent me has outstanding colours, the male very clean markings. All in all I was happy with the deal and would deal with him again.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 15, 2004)

Slateman said:


> I am sure that he do not mind to publish his mobile as he is running business. 0409326307


 They finally got back to me on Tuesday, a girl on the other end, said that they would get back to me and - surprise,surprise, they haven't. I would really like to deal with them but if they are like this *BEFORE* I send money then what are they like *AFTER* they receive the money. I get the feeling I will never find out.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 16, 2004)

So did they get back to you or did not? 
I paid my money and I am not woried. As far as I know, nobody was robed by them yet. 
I will let you know the outcome. They will mail me the snakes as soon I will give them import permit number. So far I can't complain about them. They was nice to me.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.snakesnt.com/


----------



## earthmother (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Tommo (Jul 17, 2004)

hey fuscus, you should try turning up at his place on appontment. his dogs quite happily keep u from leaving the car


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

hahahha na man you just get out, unless the big pit bull is out... but he usually locks that up when he is expecting visitors . I love his set-up its awesome, I am hoping to get something like that setup soon


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 17, 2004)

Tommo said:


> hey fuscus, you should try turning up at his place on appontment. his dogs quite happily keep u from leaving the car



Reminds me of the time I stopped at a station on Cape York to ask permission to camp. When opening the gate, I looked up and there was a dog pack of about TWO HUNDRED red and blue heelers racing to the car. I got back in the car, it was surrounded and then, as if on cue, they all laid down with their bellies up. So it was belly scratches all round. And since there wasn't a hope of driving up to the house, we had to walk with this enormous dog pack all tring to get close enough for a pat. If you have ever seen the Tweety and Sylvester cartoons with the sea of dogs, well it was like that.

And no, SnakesNT haven't got back to me.


----------



## Parko (Jul 17, 2004)

Fuscus, just leave a message on his answering machine saying you need his details to deposit money in his account, ''money'' is a magick word.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 17, 2004)

> I love his set-up its awesome



i know, ive seen afew breeders setups and its just newspaper and a hid, but most of his in the shed have nice setups.


----------

